# Fishing Trip this weekend



## ZeeGee0725 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have my buddy coming in from Tyler this weekend for my birthday and we are looking to share expenses with a boat for this weekend. Friday evening, Sat morning or Sat evening is fine. Trout, Reds, Sharks, anything is fine. I live in the Baytown area.

Thanks,
Zack 
9035215852
[email protected]


----------

